# "reality" shows



## E Diggy (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Pit Boss and Pit Bulls and Parolees. They're entertaining shows, but I think they are fake. Staged. Not genuine. On both shows, the camera is always running whenever they get a call for a rescue and they always locate the dog that's running loose where ever. Especially on Pit Boss, why is it that nobody thinks to call the ASPCA? I would think that a little person would have an extremely difficult tim with this kind of work, so who is calling them and why? Because it's a TV show? Anyone agree? Anyone have a different opinion?


----------



## Mr.JayCee (Dec 6, 2012)

Pit boss seems fairly staged to me, but for the most part I think pitbulls and parolees is fairly real, and she ran her rescue and sanctuary for over a decade before the cameras started rolling. I'm a big fan of the show though.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Pit Boss annoys me - it's like it can't decide whether it wants to be a show about a dog rescue or a show about little people in show-business so it decided to be both which makes very little sense. 

I do like Pitbulls and Parolees, though I don't watch it very often. A good portion of the people you see on that show are raw and real - which is refreshing in reality TV.


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

*Reality Shows*

I have a friend of mine who is an executive producer for the show C.O.P.S. I happen to know that Pitbulls and Parolees and Pit Boss are real. The reason they seem to be staged at times is because all of the boring stuff has been edited out. If they kept all of that in the show, it would not be on the air. I like both shows because they are both good shows in their own way. They are also great because they show just what pitbulls go through and how wonderfully sweet these dogs are. These two shows have opened the eyes of people that in the past would not have been so accepting of the breed. So yes, I do like both shows if for that reason alone. :woof: :woof: :woof:


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok...I am gonna say I refuse to watch both....put me on the stake and burn me now. Pit Boss says the stupidest things. When the show first aired, he rescued a blue dog. He put it in a crate and said he is stressed he will bite....I was like. Way to show our breed in a bad light.

Pit Bull and Parolees is a bit personal. While I am all about rescuing good dogs and actually adopting, part of me says, most people don't need these dogs. And with unknown backgrounds on these dogs, I worry if the dogs will be on the 6 o'clock news. Also, its almost a sanctuary. Dogs needs more than just care. They need more than I believe they can offer.

Ok. I do think it helps some what with public perception. My mom didn't like my dogs and she loves those shows and is more willing to meet them now, but these are all just my opinion.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Pit Boss annoys the hell out of me too. i dont like Shorty and he just gets on my nerves. i watch shows like this to see the dogs and could care less about the people and their drama.

Pit Bulls and Parolees, i like. i like rescue stories and (until recently when he left) i like Jake. but its all personal opinion. my BF thinks that the show is boring as it is. imagine if they showed all the leg work behind rescuing. ...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree about them being staged. Pit boss wayyyyy more. But its a docudrama so you know it's scripted. Pb&p i think reenact events more than scripts or stages. But You kinda have too to a point. Emergency calls come in and if there isn't someone there they have the emergency filmed but need to reenact the call.

They do have a sanctuary and Tia really wants the pup out. I am glad she is focusing on matching dogs with existing owners with dogs and the risks more this season. That was my worry. But we also know of she had actual pit bulls it would be a whole other issue!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I hate pit boss, he uses the dogs to promote his own side job as some sort of actor agency for midgets. they are not in it for the betterment of the breed it is all about what the name of the dogs can do for him " pit bulls" and it buys him viewers. I think he is in over his head { no pun intended} when it comes to this breed. Half the shows I have watched of his I have seen them let dogs free, unable to control them , the only thing that is a bigger joke then that show is shorty's ego. 

Pit bull and parolees is real , however the storys you see on there of course are going to end in ways where the dog is saved or found and things work out for them. it is a TV show and producers and camera men spend hours and obviously want to show the best possible storys for rating. There may be alot that you don't see , days where they don't get calls or whatnot. Although I find they are pretty honest and upfront about the good and the bad they deal with. YOu can add them on facebook and see there are real people behind that show, people are exactly who they say they are there.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I agree with Angel, you may not see it but Tia is a pit bull rescue person before she is a reality star. She knows exactly what she's doing even though the editing for tv doesn't always portray that. Thats what fristrates her. My only thing is that some folks consider her rescue a "warehouse", it is what it is and there is nothing else. I think it's better than euthing dogs everyday! besides, her dogs get plenty of care from her family, volunteers and the employees (parolees).
Shorty on the other hand...my dog shits bigger than he is and he does exploit the breed. But he does make a good show while exposing the pit bull problem. So it depends on how you look at it. Good or bad, folks sure are thinking about it


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

*Reality shows*

I totally agree that Shorty Rossi is irritating. I just can't stand the way he treats his staff, however, he has shown how sweet the breed is and that's all I pretty much care about. I also agree that Tia and her crew are far better and that her show is better too. upruns:


----------

